# Must See Carp Fishing Movie Trailer - The Hub



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Greatest trailer ever!

Here is what became of the carp - the garden will thank me:


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Magic stuff! :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

which ones the rat?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's awsome :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Is there going to be a feature?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope you gave the water rat a carp as payment for his acting.


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

Best movie I've seen all year. I hope the sequal has tilapia in it.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

patwah said:


> I will let Squidder tell you what he did with the carp, so that Callahan could feed.


I cut a piece of easy to access vent meat from one of the carp, for the rat to have a nibble on, using Paff's braid scissors.

It was a water rat (native rodent, ie. not a _Rattus rattus_), we did him no harm


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great video shoot, will lower my fee in appreciation as my new album drops next week, 'M Unit - Hub Life'.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Loved it. Looking forward to the next one.
Was that a carp outing yesterday in Canberra at Sullivans Ck!!?? 
Pity Squidders $10000 rod and reel only landed a 4lb fish or was there a monster there somewhere!? :lol: 
We laughed about this up at Jindy on Saturday.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That video is so good that it warrants this as a reply.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Could have got a coupla nice fillets out of them! :shock:

Musty


----------



## Puggy (Jun 30, 2011)

Funny stuff Patwah, how do you make a trailer like that? Download sequences or something?

Koich, what's that song called my friends would laugh there heads off.


----------

